
Accurate Navigation Without GPS - BOEINGNG
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/transportation/sensors/accurate-navigation-without-gps
======
afeezaziz
Using IMU as alternative to GPS is a great complement. In fact, we are using
it too but the problem is that the system needs to be corrected often which
was highlighted in the article too.

